# Tires??????



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

It's about that time for some new tred. 03 500 ranger. I'm not planning on lifting it either. Currently running 26's and would like to step up to a 27". What are some of the good brands. I don't play in the parks mainly just at the ranch and around my property. but I would not mind a little more agressive tred that if I did go to the park I wouldn't get stuck in the parking lot. Let meknow some options. Thanks


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Assuming this is for a 12in rim. Id go ITP 589's or Zillas, not Mudzillas, just Zillas. They are both a 6 ply tire. Both run pretty smooth and decent in the mud. I think you will be happy with either. Me personally Id go Zillas. But if you want one of the best mud tires go Outlaws


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I have zillas on my rhino I really like them . 589 are hard to beat they last a hell of a long time .when it comes time to replace the zillas I will go back with 589's


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I put ITP 589s on my Rincon. They ride pretty good on hard-packed ground and bite well in mud. It was either those or Zillas like Hotrod said.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

ITP 589

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im in the same situation, thinking about maxxis bighorns. Anyone have any experience with them? Rarely will ever see mud, a disgrace i know


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No to the big horns. Unless they just see dirt road and pavement


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you run 26x12 on a stock 07 ranger 500 on the front? I know the current set is staggered and 589 doesnt come in a 10 wide?


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

589's for sure.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Navi said:


> Can you run 26x12 on a stock 07 ranger 500 on the front? I know the current set is staggered and 589 doesnt come in a 10 wide?


Id go with Zillas. OP Id do the skinny/wide combo. Wide rear, skinny front

But for ITP Mudlites also
http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/6593/515

Also I heard good things about the radial tire, this is the 589 Radial tire, free shipping
http://www.mud-throwers.com/inc/sdetail/6593/3162
*26"* *26-9R-12 * 560387​ 26.9​ 1.1"​ 6​ *$140.80*​ *26-11R-12 * 560388​ 32.4​ 1.1"​ 6​ *$155.80*​ *27"* *27-9R-12* 560378​ 28.2​ 1.1"​ 6​ *$152.80*​ *27-11R-12* 560379​ 34.8​ 1.1"​ 6​ *$165.80*​


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Well I had a "Blowout" over the weekend. The left rear met something sharp and it took out a 4" square chunk. 2 miles back to camp on a flat was fun to say the least.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nothing wrong with bighorns for ranch riding... Hotrod is a mud guy so he thinks nothing but deep... not knocking it I do too but bighorns will be great and a lot smoother at the ranch and they "will" go through 70% of anything you throw at them.

I have some rims and tires for a popo off my old RZR if you want to PM me.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*bighorns*



Navi said:


> Im in the same situation, thinking about maxxis bighorns. Anyone have any experience with them? Rarely will ever see mud, a disgrace i know


 My lease is way out west and all rock and NOTHING works better than the bighorns out there. I wore a factory set of tires down in 4 days of riding and replaced them with the bighorns two years ago and they still have about 75% tread left. I can't tell you how they handle in the mud but for rock and trails they perform well.... I will never run anything else.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have interco swamplites in a 27 on my bike. I love everything about them. The main reason I bought them was cause of the weight. after doing research they seamed to weight about 8-10 lbs less than most others in a semi aggressive and mud tread.

They've held up really well. do great at the deerlease on gravel roads but at the same time I can keep up with my buddies that have outlaws when we go to the offroad park. I've also ran over just about anything you can imagine and have never put air into them. going on 3 years now. 

Tough, dependable, smooth yet pulll thru mud like a rock star and they dont weigh much so much less likely to break an axel (and you did say it was a polaris, right..


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Im in a toss up between the bighorns and swamplites.


----------

